# Dam neck saturday morning



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Saturday morning is looking good for Dam Neck, high tide is 8AM, forecast is partly cloudy and warm, and I just called Little Island pier and they were catching blues, spanish, flounder and other assorted stuff so it should be good. Anyone else heading out there?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Can you launch a kayak near there? If so. Where? Is it on base? Do many yakkers go fishing there?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> Saturday morning is looking good for Dam Neck, high tide is 8AM, forecast is partly cloudy and warm, and I just called Little Island pier and they were catching blues, spanish, flounder and other assorted stuff so it should be good. Anyone else heading out there?


I plan to be there early.



wannabeangler said:


> Can you launch a kayak near there? If so. Where? Is it on base? Do many yakkers go fishing there?


Yes, on the Navy base. The stretch of beach I think NICK is talking about does not allow swimming, surfing, launching any watercraft, etc.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

wannabeangler said:


> Can you launch a kayak near there? If so. Where? Is it on base? Do many yakkers go fishing there?


 I not sure what you would need to launch a kayak, I have never seen anyone there fishing from yaks. The beach is actually on Dam Neck base (Dam Neck is also a wildlife refuge) and it is very easy to find.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> I not sure what you would need to launch a kayak, I have never seen anyone there fishing from yaks. The beach is actually on Dam Neck base (Dam Neck is also a wildlife refuge) and it is very easy to find.


Cannot launch!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Dixie is correct no launching or landing of any watercraft on Damneck base, I have personal experience with this, a few years ago me and a couple of buddys were out there launching baits for cobia and security was all over us, I have read the instruction and it does state no watercraft.....geo


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Well, we went out there, feed the skates, watched the birds and caught some sun. Saw a couple of other folks catch and release about a dozen skates. Nice weather and water though:fishing:


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Yup, I got there about 6am. LOTS of skates, small croaker, doggies and a couple roundheads. I was tired of the skates so I tried live croaker. Went 2 for 2 on the live croaker - both skates! Anyway, a couple guys with closed faced Zebcos provided some great entertainment.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

I THINK I SAW THOSE GUYS (WERE THEY NEXT TO US ON THE BEACH?) THEY WERE FUNNY EVEN BEFORE THEY STARTED FISHING


----------



## bamanavy (Jun 17, 2010)

New to surf fishing in Virginia Beach, Gulf Shore native, tried Dam Neck last week, nothing but croakers, anybody have some info on some hot spots in the VB area?


----------

